

Microsoft Standard for Progress Bar Display - ruchi
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Meaningless-Progression.aspx

======
henrikschroder
_This is a Microsoft STANDARD... I'm sure of it!_

The misleading title is a bigger wtf.

